# My first run making Fatties w/ Q View



## vic81 (Sep 20, 2010)

this weekend I had some down time so I decided to make fatties.  The first one is turkey sausage with spinach, mozzarella cheese and cheddar cheese; the middle one is jimmy dean sausage with jalapeños and cheddar, and the top one is jimmy dean sausage with pizza sauce, pepperoni and mozzarella.  Here are some pics of the process:






























































I learned a few things in the process:

1) I need to get better cut beacon, maybe center cut.  The beacon I used had to much fat for me and the family

2) I should consider getting spice sausage for some of them

3) I need to put more fillings in the middle - the pics above show only a small amount, I added more cheese after the photos, but wanted to show the things other than cheese

4) I need to work on my rolling skills .......

A question for everyone - if I made one and didn't cook it right away on the smoker, say let it site for 24 hours in the frig, do you think it would be ok??  I need to cook one this Friday and was thinking of making it Thursday night to save on time.  thanks!


----------



## bpopovitz (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks good, gotta love the fatties.  I often make up fatties ahead of time.  I've made them a day in advance and had no problems.  I also like to make up breakfast fatties, smoke em, slice em and freeze em that way when I'm ready all I have to do is nuke em.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 20, 2010)

Now fatties are almost like a welcoming present from SMF. For most folks haven't heard or seen theses things before they get here. Now yours look great and you want to make sure that you get the thin bacon if you get some different stuff to. Now one word of advice. After you rol your fattie up place it into some streched out saran wrap and then grab the ends and hold them and roll the fattie on the table. This will tighten up arounbd the fattie and make it good and tight roll. Then put it into the refrig for overnight. That will help it your fattie stay round and tighter fininshed product.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Vic----They look Great to me!

You could enter them in a smoke/cooking contest.

I wouldn't want to enter any of mine in an "Art Fair" either.

Mighty tasty looking,

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep, They look great to me also...


----------



## miamirick (Sep 20, 2010)

dont worry, just keep practicing and those rolling skills will come back to you its like riding a bike, (remember the old album covers)

and really how bad is it if it isnt rolled perfect?


----------



## chainsaw (Sep 20, 2010)

miamirick said:


> dont worry, just keep practicing and those rolling skills will come back to you its like riding a bike, (remember the old album covers)
> 
> and really how bad is it if it isnt rolled perfect?


like Rick said after a few they will all be easy. You had a great presentation and showed great organizational skills putting these all together.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 20, 2010)

i just have to say those are some delicious looking fatties right there!  dang, man!

i think mballi3011 is right about fatties being a SMF welcome present

i had never heard of them before coming here, and i'm in love with them now!  i try to make one every time i smoke


----------



## deannc (Sep 20, 2010)

Bad roll job or not, they looked liked they smoked up well.  Those rolling skills will get better with practice.


----------



## vic81 (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks guys - I'll keep practicing......means more to eat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   A few friends of mine from a cigar forum made them and I couldn't resist....all the info here is what made them possible.  Round 2 coming Thursday night, I'll see if I can get those rolls looking better - they will be for my father in-laws birthday!!


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmmm...final product looked good to me!  It only gets better & better!


----------



## tom37 (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought they looked pretty good. I like the cheep thin bacon best of all, unless I am just laying it onthe grate and cooking it as a snack.

Nice Work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Vic,

If you think that's hard, next time try rolling your own cigar!

I still think they looked great,

Bear


----------



## wildflower (Sep 21, 2010)

don't look that good to me, you need to bring me some to check out!!!


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup for sure! Just wrap it up and you are good to go the next day.
 


vic81 said:


> A question for everyone - if I made one and didn't cook it right away on the smoker, say let it site for 24 hours in the frig, do you think it would be ok??  I need to cook one this Friday and was thinking of making it Thursday night to save on time.  thanks!


----------



## princess (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks tasty!! :) Congrats on a great 1st Fattie!

-Princess


----------



## arnie (Sep 23, 2010)

I have made fatties ahead on more than one occasion without an issue.

Some can even be made ahead and frozen

A fattie piston would help in organizing the stuffing for your fattie whitch goes a long way in helping with the roll up.

I "binged" fattie piston and found this site http://www.fattiepistons.blogspot.com/

For $10 they’ll send you a fattie piston and 100% of their profit goes to help send high school kids in the greater Akron area to Young Life summer camps. 

A fattie piston is simple to make, but if you buy one from this site you don’t have any leftover material, no hassle chasing down the material, the cost is about the same, and you get to help a good cause.

Check it out!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 23, 2010)

They look good to me!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 23, 2010)

They look great from here too!!


----------

